# Thornit-any good?



## Rubynoodles (Oct 18, 2012)

Archie my 6 month old yorkshire terrier/border terrier cross has been scratching his ears/shaking his ears a bit the last few days and has dark brown ear wax(is that a normal colour?)

Our dog trainer has recommended a product called Thornit I've looked it up on the internet and it seems to be a great product according to many reviews!

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

It's worth a go. If he is head shaking a lot though I would consider taking him to the vets. You could be waiting a week or so if you order online and if he starts scratching he might make his ear very sore.

If he has a big build up he may need some ear drops to clear it too, can always ring up your vets for advice and see what they say.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I use thornit as a preventative, if your dog already has an ear infection, it may need treating first to clear it up as much as possible, have a smell, if there's any smell and you're not sure, get a vet to have a look at it first and don't be fobbed off with canaural liquid, if there's an underlying infection they need to take swabs and determine a course of treatment. This may involve sedating your dog to take swabs and at the same time, flush out as much muck as possible. 

If they're just a bit mucky you can clean and treat with thornit to prevent muck/wax building up yourself. 

One of my dogs is forever getting mucky ears, every two to four weeks I mix up a mild saline solution, and clean out the bits I can see, never try poking around in their inner ear. I use the cotton wool pads, dip them in the saline, squeeze them out so there's just a bit of moisture in there, and always pull the muck out away from the inside the ear flap. Then I use dry cotton pads to try and get rid of any excess moisture, and treat with thornit. I wouldn't put use thornit if there was excess moisture in the ear, you only sprinkle it around the outer ear and then massage it in as well. You can also treat their feet to prevent mites being transferred between feet and ears.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

I got some of this and i think it started to work, however i did decide after a couple of days that i should take her to the vets and was given advocate, this did the trick. I believe thornit is good for preventing it or at the early signs of a problem but my puppys ears were quite bad.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Thornit is excellent stuff but dont put it into the ears. Clean out the ears with epi-otic Epi-Otic Ear Cleaner for Cats and Dogs - From £5.27

then dust the inside flap of the ear with Thornit - I do this on a weekly basis with my Lab and her ears stay great (she used to have lots of ear issues) It is advisable to make sure she has no serious infection or damage with your vet first though.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

My cocker spaniel gets itching feet & I use thornit powder on his feet!

Just put a little bit in a bag then insert paw & give the bag a bit of a shake

He doesn't have mites but the powder seems to soothe whatever is causing it


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Olive oil works just as well as anything else for cleaning.

The trick with all these things is to catch them before they turn into a major infection.

If the smell is normal, and they're not reacting in a particularly sensitive way to gentle probing with a bit of cotton wool moistened with warmed oil, then just squeeze in a few drops a couple of times a day, massage gently, then remove the excess oil and muck with a dry bit of cotton wool.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I believe Thornit is Zinc based. When my vets asked what I used on Roo's ears they said 'no wonder it improves, zinc is fantastic at fixing x, y, z etc etc'.

I think ears is probably its most common use but its certainly a decent thing to have in the cupboard


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> I believe Thornit is Zinc based. When my vets asked what I used on Roo's ears they said 'no wonder it improves, zinc is fantastic at fixing x, y, z etc etc'.
> 
> I think ears is probably its most common use but its certainly a decent thing to have in the cupboard


yep and the boric acid - antibacterial and antiseptic
and the iodoform - another antiseptic

Ladys breeder swears by thornit as a preventative for ears (puts it on paws too if mild ear infection suspected), and we got given a diddy bottle of it in her puppy pack.


----------

